# Jerky on Traeger Smoker



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

I made jerky on my Traeger pellet smoker on Saturday. I cut round steak roast into strips. Smoked for 2 hours at low temp about 115 F. Then turned it up to 225 for 3.5 hours. It turned out like crisp bacon. Easy to eat but almost burnt.

Anyone done using a Traeger? I am wondering if I could just smoke at low temp for long period? and not go above 115
Joe


----------



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

temp is to high. i do not use that type of smoker, i use a homemade one but that should not matter. i smoke mine at 100d for one hour and 15min, then turn it up to 180 for two hours. and it is done, that is the meat being cut about a quarter inch thick or maybe a bit less. try this and if you think it is not dry enough for u just leave it longer. you just got to keep trying and use the same thickness of meat everytime, some like dry, some like a bit chewy. good luck.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

We smoke our deer jerky on the pit... 145-150 for approx. 2.5 hrs & then flip it. On the second side, we let it go for about an hour or so & then finish it at 165 for about another hour or so.

Never burnt or over dry. We have already have done 4 deer this far this year & have 3 more frozen (sliced, seasoned & ready to go).


----------

